
The EVM Is Fundamentally Unsafe - emilypi
https://hackernoon.com/the-evm-is-fundamentally-unsafe-d69f2e3b908b
======
mimixco
This, more than anything else, is why we won't see serious Dapps. Turing
completeness doesn't belong on the blockchain and the idea of making everyone
run everyone else's code (and branching to code they can't see) was awful from
Day 1.

This is exactly why Satoshi didn't include these features in Bitcoin.

